# Summer Sleeping Bag: Cheap & Heavy or Light and $$$?



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Dilemma:* Cheap (<$35), heavy (~3.5 lbs) and bulky synthetic sleeping bag or expensive ($150), light (<2 lbs) and small down sleeping bag?

Planning on bikepacking in Maine in early September. Avg night temps in low 50s.

Spending less on bag means more $$ for other stuff.

Current setup is a fleece blanket/bag with an 8 oz. Sol Bivvy if necessary. Very light but maybe not good into low 50s??


----------



## emdog4 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just bought one of these and have used it approximately 5 nights. It's 30 degree (F) bag. an insulated sleeping pad helps. comes with compression sack. no problems so far. made in china

http://www.amazon.com/Suisse-Sport-..._2204498011_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342629495&sr=1-1


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

your definition of summer sleeping bag is a bit different from mine. "summer" for me has temps of 60+ at night, and I use a synthetic sheet.

what you describe is starting to push into spring/fall. you need some insulation, but not much. I am a fan of down because it just works better. In these conditions, a fairly thin sewn-through (as opposed to baffled) down bag would be plenty good. it would pack smaller and be lighter than a comparable high quality synthetic bag and be MUCH smaller and MUCH lighter than a cheap synthetic bag.

in the end, it's all your choice. would you rather have a heavier, bulkier load or a lighter, smaller one?

generally speaking, your "big 3" make up a huge portion of the weight of your kit. your pack, your shelter, and your sleeping system (bag/quilt/pad). IMO, this is where you should spend your money. you can find cheap/light options for other items if necessary. a cat food can stove for less than $1. chemical water treatment instead of a pump filter. etc.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Nate - I've read many of your posts before! Thanks for replying.

You're down south somewhere, right? Texas or Arizona?

I thought I read about you making your own down quilts, right?

I think I'm leaning toward the down bag. My bikepacking buddies and I are eyeing a trip to Denali in Alaska next July. Average low's there even in July can hit the upper 30s!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

yeah, I'm in TX for now. will be moving up north to Indiana in a couple months, and even there, summer nighttime temps are 60+ (but there are not as many of them in the season there).

I did sew my own down quilts, When I did it, there were not many quilt options on the market. And the ones that existed tended to cost upwards of $300. Materials cost me around $150 each, I think. Nowadays, there are a lot more already made in that price range. Look up Jacks R Better, as they have several models available less than $200.

One thing to consider, too, is flexibility. One thing I like with my down quilt is that though I made it to be warm down to around 20F, I have also comfortably used it up around 50ish. It is not comfortable for the 60+ nights, though. A quilt is better able to vent extra heat than a full sleeping bag (especially a mummy style that cannot be completely opened. A limitation of quilts is that it can be tough to keep warmth in when you want it. I have not pushed the lower limit of mine too hard. I've taken it down to the upper 20's and been warm, but that's it.

Some folks don't like quilts on sleeping pads because you're sleeping directly on the pad. The clamminess can be annoying, I'll admit, but it's not a deal breaker for me. the biggest advantages of a quilt shine if you sleep in a hammock, though. and since that's what I use over 90% of the time nowadays, it works well for me.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I went with the down Stoic. It's available for $139.99 with free shipping from Backcountry.com.

But hurry! There are only four left!

Check it out here.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

In line with the quilt and sleeping pad idea, Thermarest has some interesting options: Complete Systems

I currently have a ProlitePlus and Tech blanket and it works great for 50+ nights.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Stoic Vamp 30 showed up today!!*

Bag (Stoic Vamp 30) showed up today. I have mixed feelings about it. I'll ultimately have to see how it performs on an outing.

*On the plus side*: It's really _really_ comfortable. I knew it would be down - but it really feels like the down comforter on my bed at home! The fabric is really soft, smooth and cool. The zipper has a nice guide on it to keep from stripping/getting stuck. There's a cinch cord for your head and nice hot-water bottle pocket in the foor area. Did I mention how *soft* it is? Really... I mean really soft... oooooh that fabric. (_Let's hope that soft fabric doesn't tear easily._)

*On the down side*: It's _*bulkier*_ than I expected (_maybe I had high expectations?_). In the compression sack, it's 11 inches long with a 7 inch diameter - about the size of a small shoe box. I had to shove it to get it to sit crosswise at the bottom of my CamelBak Vantage backpack. In the compression sack, it weighs just shy of 2 lbs. 6 oz.

*As it stands right now*: I'll be watching the weather at Baxter as my bikepacking trip draws near. If it's going to be warm, I'll go with my former sleep system (1.36 lbs.). Any hint of cold and/or rain and I'll pack the Stoic Vamp.

Ultimately it's OK though as I hope to hit Denali next year and I'll definitely use this bag there.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

REI Travel Sack is a great cheap and light summer option, and it's capabilities can be easily stretched with some long undies or a liner. I may get the down option and use it as my main bikepacking bag.


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Cheap AND light?*

How about cheap and light? I bought a 45 degree down REI bag on eBay for about 50 bucks. No problems with it, and with a liner, I've slept in it down to 40 degrees so far. Packs up about the size of a travel pillow (or a little smaller) and weighs around 1.5 lbs.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

That soft fabric may come to bite you later. At over 2lb for 30deg, it's already a bit porky (my 20deg down quilt that cost me about $150 in materials weighs 22oz), that soft fabric may well absorb water vapor from your breath and other overnight condensation (definite environmental concerns in the 30-40deg range). 

DWR fabrics are commonly used on down bags these days and I have to say it helps keep your down dry from overnight condensation. My quilt has DWR fabric. The Momentum 90 as a liner fabric feels nice but I would not call it soft.


----------



## Repoman84 (Nov 28, 2005)

RE: REI Travel Sack (not the down one) 55+ bag. I've found it works best indoors and at temps of over 65 degrees. (I'm 5' 10" and 140 and have little natural insulation)
There are many '40 degree' bags that are only slightly more expensive, pack down to the same size, and are much warmer. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

I use a Lamina 45 from Mountain Hardwear. Austin Kayak has them for $109. The long weighs 1lb 14oz in the sack and stuffed, it's about the size of a football without the ends. 

A cheap option if you want a quilt is a USGI ponco liner. $20-35 usually.

My advice, don't go cheap. Buy good stuff, and buy it once. If you cheap out, you'll just end up buying the good stuff later.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Hellcat405 said:


> How about cheap and light? I bought a 45 degree down REI bag on eBay for about 50 bucks. No problems with it, and with a liner, I've slept in it down to 40 degrees so far. Packs up about the size of a travel pillow (or a little smaller) and weighs around 1.5 lbs.


I may have the same bag. I picked it up at an REI "scratch and dent" sale for ~$50. I love it for summer camping. My wife also has a pretty thick polypro bag liner (nothing fancy, its basically mummy shaped but has no zipper - just a cinch at the top) that she sometimes uses alone for summer camping (not bikepacking per se, but its certainly small enough for it). Definitely keeps her warm down into the 50s. I think she got it some years back for about $35. Don't recall the manufacturer, though. But bag liners, if they are warm enough, may be another light, affordable option.


----------

